# PC Schaltet nicht mehr an.



## Schmids-Gau (21. September 2009)

Hallo

Nach einer erfolglosen Googlesuche hoffe ich auf Hilfe hier im Forum.

Mein Problem:
Seit einiger Zeit lässt sich mein schon etwas betagter PC nicht mehr einschalten. Drückt man den Powerknopf gehen kurz alle Lüfter an (ca. 1-2 sec.), dann wieder aus, danach geht nichts mehr. Auf weiteres drücken auf den Einschaltknopf reagiert er nicht mehr.
Erst wenn er ca. mindestens eine Minute vom Stromnetz getrennt wird kann man einen neuen Versuch starten...mit meist ähnlichem Ergebnis.

Anfangs hat es geholfen, den Reset- und Powerknopf beim Einschalten gleichzeitig zu drücken: Der PC ging an alle Lüfter liefen, der Bildschirm blieb aber schwarz. Durch nochmaliges drücken des Resetknopfes ist er dan normal hochgefahren. 
Beim Hochfahren kam dann meist die Fehlermeldung 'Overklocking Failed' vom Bios und ich hatte die möglichkeit entweder die default settings zu laden oder das Bios selbst wieder neu einzustellen (zwecks Lüftersteuerung, usw...).

Wenn der PC dann einmal läuft, läuft er einwandfrei, keine Abstürze, Freezes, nichts.

In der Zwischenzeit hat sich das ganze noch verschlimmert, Reset+Power hilft nichts mehr, ich brauche jedesmal ca. 10min um die Kiste zum hochfahren zu bewegen-.-*.

Dieses Problem tritt allerdings nur auf, wenn der PC mehrere Stunden vom Stromnetz getrennt war, ist er dauerhaft am Netz funktioniert alles Einwandfrei.

Das Problem trat 'von Heute auf Morgen' auf, es wurde keine neue Hardware installiert, nichts verändert...

Mein System:

Windows XP SP3
Asus A8V Deluxe
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
GeForce 6800GT
2 Laufwerke + 3 HDs
1 GB Kingston RAM PC1600
350Watt Netzteil
Marke Eigenbau.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Mfg
S-G


----------



## JvH (21. September 2009)

Tausch mal die Biosbatterie aus.


----------



## Wolf78 (21. September 2009)

Könnte am NT liegen . Prüfe mal alle Steckverbindungen. Cmos Reset . Bios Batterie Prüfen . Um auszuschließen das es am Knopf liegt . Mit schraubendreher die 2 Pins die zum Einschalten sind kurtz überbrücken ( nur kurz antippen  - vorher den Stecker Runter vom einschaltknopf  auf dem Board). Standart Settings laden.


----------



## dot (21. September 2009)

Genaue Daten vom Netzteil bitte.


----------



## david430 (21. September 2009)

ach, ein netzteilproblem sehe ich nicht gegeben, hört sich nach nem mainboardproblem an. ich würde auch die batterie aufm mobo tauschen und den cmos löschen...


----------



## Wolf78 (21. September 2009)

Ich glaube  nen Freund hatte mal das selbe Problem . Batterie Leer !


----------



## Hatuja (21. September 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem, dass der Rechner nicht oder nur schwer anläuft zu genüge. Bei älteren Computern sind oft die Elektrolyt Kondensatoren (ElKos) auf dem Mainboard Kaputt. Das sind diese Runden Türmchen (meist blau oder schwarz). Die blähen sich auf und platzen oben auf, kommt dann eine braune Flüssigkeit raus. Die Teile funktionieren wie ein mini Akku, laden sich auf und geben dann kontinuierlich Strom ab. Wenn der PC dann länger von Strom getrennt ist, kann er die dann nicht mehr richtig "aufladen" und hat nicht genug Spannung zum booten.

Wenn es das ist, wird eine Reparatur schwierig. Ich hatte vor Kurzem 2 Sockel A und ein 939er Board mit dem Problem.


----------



## micky12 (21. September 2009)

Bei mir wars auch die BIOS-Batterie


----------



## Schmids-Gau (22. September 2009)

Hallo

Danke für die Tipps.
Das Netzteil ist ein 'LC-Power Super Silent LC6350H 350W ATX'.
Bios wurde resettet und upgedatet, hat nichts geholfen.
Ich hab die Batteriespannung mal nachgemessen, sie beträgt 3,9V ohne Last.
Optisch sieht man dem Board nichts an, keine offensichtlich deffekten Elkos oder sonstige Bauteile. Das Netzteil habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht aufgeschraubt.
Stecker und Schalter habe ich durchgemessen, sind ebenfalls in ordnung.
Aber die Befürchtung, dass sich irgend ein kleines unscheinbares Teilchen auf dem Mainboard verabschiedet hat, hatte ich auch schon...

Mfg
S-G


----------



## razerman666 (23. September 2009)

Dein NT ist ein bisschen schwach. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, häng mal ein anderes dran. Da deine Lüfter anlaufen und der PC sich wieder abschaltet, sitzt der Fehler im NT. Begründung: Dein PC läuft eine bestimmte Zeit und geht dann aus oder mehrmaliges drücken der Powertaste. Ist ein Zeichen, das zuwenig Leistung vom NT kommt. Speziell die Startleistung, wo das NT alle Power braucht. Achja, ich würde dir abraten, da NT aufzumachen, da dort hohe Spannungen anliegen (auch im abgeschalteten Zustand. Kondensatoren speichern sehr lange Strom). Eine leere Bios-Batterie erkennst du in der Regel am sogenannte CMOS-Error.


----------



## Schmids-Gau (23. September 2009)

Das dass NT zu schwach ist glaube ich nicht, der PC hat nach dem letzten Umbau Monatelang einwandfrei funktioniert und solange er dauerhaft am Netz hängt macht er auch keine Probleme...3D Mark oder ähnliches durchläuft er einwandfrei.
Wenn du meinst, dass es am NT liegt, dann habe ich eher die Befürchtung, dass es deffekt ist...stichwort alte Elkos.
Mal schauen ob es sich noch lohnt für die alte Kiste ein neues NT zu kaufen...

Mfg
S-G


----------

